# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Mature hairline or Mpb??

## WillAH

Consulted a derm and he said I show no signs of mpb even though my temples seem to be going slightly thinner. Experienced Telogen Effluvium in the last year and seem to have recovered (I hope). Just wanted your honest thoughts, it would be greatly appreciated! If my hair goes eventually I'd happily wear a lace system, they look pretty good haha. I'm 21 aswell by the way, turn 22 this year.

----------


## WillAH

Anyone have any thoughts please?

----------


## Ella

And for some reason it seems to me that you are all right with the hair. I was recently a neighbor who helped me to do my homework for me, and she had a really hair problem.

----------


## WilliamElio

It depends. A mature hairline is usually seen in someone who has reached full maturity and is usually a more rounded shape at the temples. Male Pattern Baldness (MPB) is more of a receding hairline with a V-shaped pattern at the temples.

----------

